# HUGE BLUEGILL



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Went fishing today at a neighborhood pond and I caught this bluegill on a 10 inch baby huey worm. I was really surprised this fish hit it. This Bluegill was bigger than my head. My biggest bluegill so far.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a big one. 10" worm?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes it's called baby huey. I got it from bass pro shop. Yes I was shocked to see this fish bite it. I have another pic I'll try to post it later. This fish don't look too big in the picture but try to compare it to my head LOL.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Now thats a nice Gill there. I need to catch a mess to fry up soon..those are some good eating. Good Job.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That is big. cool report. congrats.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's another pic.... I also caught my biggest bass I'll post that pic up later


----------

